

Show HN: New data visualization tool and why we made it - volpav
http://blog.spritesapp.com/2014/05/15/what-is-sprites.html

======
ScottWhigham
Checked it out - left after a click and a few scrolls because I could find no
actual examples of what I would get if I signed up. I spent probably 10-15
seconds on the page which is probably what most folks would do. If I can't
find where you show me actual examples of the product that I would use, I will
close the tab.

~~~
volpav
Thanks! That was definitely a big mistake - examples are on their way!

------
anigbrowl
Really like this. There's a bug in the Map element where annotations don't
work properly at the world scale. Otherwise awesome. Looking forward to seeing
where this goes. One great addition would be a JSON builder or the like that
would allow callouts to trusted datasets for dynamic infographics.

~~~
volpav
Thanks! We have it in a backlog, actually: import from XLS, Google
Spreadsheets or custom URL.

------
peddamat
Friendly feedback, I almost left before realizing there was a demo button on
the sign-in pop-up. I'd make that more prominent.

Also, a few screenshots on the front/inner-page would go a long way.

~~~
volpav
Will do! Thanks for taking time to check it out!

